# Strange Food, get it!



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Very sick stuff, but interesting. Don't miss it.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Huh?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

See CDS' post in Inside Scoop, where he elaborates, perhaps more than you want, on this book.


----------

